# Bell Pepper?



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Neighbor gave me some bell pepper plants. Put them in a huge pot and they are doing ok I guess. How much water do they take? I'm watering them like my tomatoes (which are looking great), just never tried them before.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Here's my novice approach to watering in general. Veggies that have a lot of water content in them need a lot of water. Cukes especially, tomatoes, potatoes, melons, etc. 

Pepper plants, not as much water. (Chili Petin pepper i know is an exception)

The drooping leaves during the evening hours after a long hot day will tell you the water they need. I try not to let them get to that point.

I'm sure some on here will have a more expert opinion. Hope i shed a little light on the subject


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I hate watering. I never seem to do it right. It really depends on the soil you have. I usually check the dirt. Put my fingers in the dirt & check for moisture. Chumy summed up the plants that need more water than others. I like to keep moisture in the dirt. Try not to let the plants dry out completely. I really like it when it rains. But usually around this time of the year the rain stops.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I never really liked bell peppers until I started growing them...and kind of like you, someone gave me some plants to start off with. I discovered that the home grown ones are far superior to anything you can get in stores...and actually they are very easy to grow. 

They will slow in production as the night time temps get high...but stay with them cause they will begin producing again in fall all the way up until frost gets them.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*bell*



Meadowlark said:


> I never really liked bell peppers until I started growing them...and kind of like you, someone gave me some plants to start off with. I discovered that the home grown ones are far superior to anything you can get in stores...and actually they are very easy to grow.
> 
> They will slow in production as the night time temps get high...but stay with them cause they will begin producing again in fall all the way up until frost gets them.


And when they get into fall the peppers get big...Water less than Maters..


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> I never really liked bell peppers until I started growing them...and kind of like you, someone gave me some plants to start off with. I discovered that the home grown ones are far superior to anything you can get in stores...and actually they are very easy to grow.
> 
> They will slow in production as the night time temps get high...but stay with them cause they will begin producing again in fall all the way up until frost gets them.


Very true. There great right before the first freeze.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the good info. Never thought about them going so late in the fall.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Rubberback said:


> I hate watering. I never seem to do it right. It really depends on the soil you have. I usually check the dirt. Put my fingers in the dirt & check for moisture. Chumy summed up the plants that need more water than others. I like to keep moisture in the dirt. Try not to let the plants dry out completely. I really like it when it rains. But usually around this time of the year the rain stops.


I've had more frost and dew accumulation than rain since February.
Not to mention fog.

Come on tropical storm...bring it!!!!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Definately need some rain.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

I use a soaker hose on a timer to water every other day.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

portalto said:


> I use a soaker hose on a timer to water every other day.


That will work. I've been doing a lot of hand watering this year. Every plant seems to need different amount of water. I wish it would rain. God knows the correct amount of water needed.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

There is just something about rain water that plants thrive on. I've always wondered if maybe it was extra N2 or other elements present only in natural rain water that makes it so much more effective than ground water...or especially city water. 

One thing I know for certain, rain water is far more beneficial for my gardens than any other source.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> There is just something about rain water that plants thrive on. I've always wondered if maybe it was extra N2 or other elements present only in natural rain water that makes it so much more effective than ground water...or especially city water.
> 
> One thing I know for certain, rain water is far more beneficial for my gardens than any other source.


Amen!


----------



## cajunautoxer (Aug 10, 2011)

It's the man made chemicals in rain water. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------

